# Sony Vegas Pro has stopped working



## Sdot

My Sony Vegas Pro 11 used to work fine, but now when I open it the bar stops at a message. The message says: Initializing GPU-accelerated video processing...

A problem report comes up. Does anyone know whats wrong or how to fix this? I'm not sure why my gpu would all of a sudden cause it to stop working. Only went to edit a quick video.


----------



## Sdot

nobody knows?


----------



## Sdot

Here is the error message I am getting.


----------



## johnb35

Its too small to see the error.  Can you blow it up a little?


----------



## Sdot

johnb35 said:


> Its too small to see the error.  Can you blow it up a little?



not 100% sure how to blow it up but i'm gonna copy paste what it says.
On the vegas thing the bar stopped at, "Initializing GPU-accelerated video processing..."


Extra Information
   File:                C:\Users\Stephon\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\11.0\gpu_video_x64.log

Problem Description
   Application Name:    Vegas Pro
   Application Version: Version 11.0 (Build 511) 64-bit
   Problem:             Unmanaged Exception (0xc0000005)
   Fault Module:        C:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 11.0\vegas110.exe
   Fault Address:       0x0000000000000000
   Fault Offset:        0x0000000000000000

Fault Process Details
   Process Path:        C:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 11.0\vegas110.exe
   Process Version:     Version 11.0 (Build 511) 64-bit
   Process Description: Vegas Pro


----------



## Sdot

johnb35 said:


> Its too small to see the error.  Can you blow it up a little?



You see anything? don't know why all of a sudden it just stopped working on me.


----------



## johnb35

I would say try updating the video drivers and see if it continues.


----------



## Sdot

johnb35 said:


> I would say try updating the video drivers and see if it continues.



yup, went to CCC and updated them and nothing. guess ill have to figure somethin else out.


----------



## Sdot

any other ideas or do you know of any free video editing programs?


----------



## johnb35

Sdot said:


> any other ideas or do you know of any free video editing programs?



None, sorry.  Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## Sdot

johnb35 said:


> None, sorry.  Have you tried reinstalling the game?



Yup I Have reinstalled Sony Vegas multiple times now. I guess I can't be too upset, built this in 2009 and I'm only starting to have problems now. Guess Ill just forget about it, I've got my new pc in the works as we speak. so far its http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/

What you think so far Sir John?


----------



## johnb35

That link don't show me any particular parts.


----------



## Sdot

johnb35 said:


> That link don't show me any particular parts.



oops here it is http://pcpartpicker.com/p/nxzU


----------



## johnb35

You really want to go with that small of a motherboard?


----------



## Sdot

this motherboard is awesome, I want the antec skeleton mini itx case. still going over my options though.


----------

